

Comparing CDN Performance (Cloud Front, GoGrid, SimpleCDN, Cloud Files) - slig
http://ryankearney.com/2009/12/comparing-cdn-performance-part-2/?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=story&utm_campaign=cdn%2Bpart%202

======
tdavis
I really wish he would have added GZip as a feature. It's a pretty big problem
that Rackspace doesn't currently support it and it makes the speed / response
time far less meaningful if other providers happen to (well, for certain uses
anyway).

------
DenisM
I didn't like that the charts at the start have different scale for the last
one and as was pointed out there is geographic variety in response time test
which is kind of important. Despite that, it's a good place to start any kind
of CDN comparison.

------
chrisbolt
Why no comparisons of the big ones? Akamai, Limelight, CDNetworks...

~~~
wmf
Because those aren't self-service and thus small Webmasters won't even
consider them.

~~~
kierank
Rackspace cloudfiles will give you Limelight for a pretty reasonable price
too.

~~~
jbyers
The maximum expires header you can set with Rackspace's Limelight offering is
3 days. Fine for software delivery, one-off large images and files, etc., but
not suitable for static object delivery. If I were a cynical man, I'd say this
either drives up Rackspace's revenues or pushes larger customers up to CDN
contracts directly from Limelight.

It's a shame, because Limelight has a strong offering. I would have spent
hundreds of dollars a month on that service if the headers were truly
configurable.

